# Best Wireless Channel?



## c0rrup (Aug 2, 2006)

What is the recommended channel I should use?


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't think that there's a recommended channel for wireless connection? But you can try all the channel from 1 to 11 and then monitor your connection and to check what will be the best channel for your network?


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Best non-overlapping channels are 1, 6 and 11. Which is the best for where you are? That depends on where you are. Use your wireless radio to find out which of the above three channels are used the least. That's your best channel.

Courtney


----------



## c0rrup (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah Im on 11 ATM, working good, all other routers are 6. But why does channel 1 interfere with my phone?


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

c0rrup said:


> Yeah Im on 11 ATM, working good, all other routers are 6. But why does channel 1 interfere with my phone?


Most wireless devices run at 2.4GHz anyway, so maybe your phone is running on channel 1.If you have the phones manual take a look in there to see how to switch the channel.


----------

